# Amazing Deal at Newegg for MartinLogan MLT-2



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I must admit that I am not a huge fan of MartinLogan now making 5.1 Speaker Packages a category that is diametrically different that what ML's were even 10 Years ago, but regardless this Weekend you can get the MLT-2 for $329 Dollars ($1199 MSRP) Shipped.

You do need to Register with Newegg and apply this code: EMCKBKE22, but I suppose I might be a good call for a Bedroom System or a much better alternative to the Bose Acoustimass for far less money. I am guessing this deal is only good through the Weekend, but represents a tremendous savings. Still makes me sad to see ML make such things, but that might just be me...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Serious budget from a serious name. Sadly all I could find was user reviews, based on its lineage Im very curious its measured performance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is rated down to 37hz and at $329 Shipped, would certainly make for a nice upgrade for ones Bedroom HT, In Laws. Parents. etc... It is certainly better than the Bose Acoustimass and available for 1/5 the price to boot.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The word through the grapevine, is that Paradigm had a hand in the 5.1 package design.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I speak not to the fantastic aspects of this Package and would never bring it up had the savings not been so over the charts good. And given that Paradigm and ML are Owned by the same Parent Company (ShoreView) and given the Design, it makes a great deal of sense what you are saying. Even more, ML's ultra expensive Reserve ESL and ESL Speakers are now made in Paradigm's Plant in Canada and no longer in Kansas.

I am a huge fan of Paradigm, but they are practically militant when it comes to Ecomerce so you never see them Online aside from used Listings, never see new Paradigm's being discounted by say 75% like this ML Package. So if this is the case, that makes the ML Package perhaps better than I am giving credit for them being.

As I said, this is a good Bedroom Package, for Parents, In Law's, etc... I never recommended this Package for a serious HT. Something in truth I would not do with any bundled Speaker Package unless the budget demands it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, a solid deal and almost a no-brainer for one on a tight budget, or tight spaces, or
limited options - could be a nice fit in some apartments.


----------

